# Life sucks and then you die.



## Quake 3

Hello!
I understand the phrase "*Life sucks and then you die.*" is among those "clichés" that English-speakers use when "life is hard". 
Could anyone tell me if there's a French equivalent for this phrase?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mezzofanti

"La vie est conne et puis on meurt." ?


----------



## Quake 3

I don't quite think so, because, this is a phrase, that has a specific meaning in English. So it should be the same in French. I know what you mean with "La vie est conne et puis on meurt", but your translation is too literal. That's not a French phrase. 
Bu thanks anyway, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Mezzofanti

BTW "*Life sucks and then you die.*"  is distinctively AE and quite a few English-speakers, even of AE, manage to negotiate life's rougher moments without espousing such a negative philosophy.
If you are looking for a pre-existing set phrase in French along the same lines, "la vie est vache" and "la vie est conne" both score 4-figure Google hits.


----------



## Missrapunzel

_La vie est conne_ or _la vie est vache _are not french phrases. Maybe an equivalent would be "_La vie est dure_" or "_La vie est dure pour tout le monde"_ but the meaning is not quite as strong as in the english phrase. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rege

On utilise en général l'expression "*chienne de vie*"
We do not say anything about dying at the end... but actually I prefer the English way to say it !


----------



## PrincessLyka

La vie est une garce...​


----------



## Agent Literary

Mezzofanti said:


> BTW "*Life sucks and then you die.*" is distinctively AE and quite a few English-speakers, even of AE, manage to negotiate life's rougher moments without espousing such a negative philosophy.
> If you are looking for a pre-existing set phrase in French along the same lines, "la vie est vache" and "la vie est conne" both score 4-figure Google hits.


 
I'm almost certain that in this case "life sucks and then you die" is in Q3E (Quake 3 English)


----------



## Quake 3

I agree. Thanks! Because you can't say "La vie est conne", life is not a human being so "conne" cannot be used. I however like the other examples, such as "chienne de vie". There are certainly more phrases likely to fit the English one but that's a good start. And I thank you all.

Well, of course it is! It always is! But does it make a difference? Would this sentence be translated in a different way since it's from the game?

What do you think of the French phrase "La vie ne vaut pas la peine d'être vécue."? Could it fit here?


----------



## Agent Literary

Quake 3 said:


> Well, of course it is! It always is! But does it make a difference? Would this sentence be translated in a different way since it's from the game?


 
I think there is a particular kind of language that is used in games like Quake, similar to some films, in fact, such as (off the top of my head) films with Vin Diesel and Bruce Willis. It's characterised by that deep, gravelly voice over and littered with hyperbole and anguished stoicism.

"HUGE EXPLOSION IV - THIS TIME IT'S PERSONAL... THEY THOUGHT HE WAS DEAD, BUT DEATH IS FOR LOSERS... HE'S BACK AND THIRSTY FOR BLOOD..." etc, etc, ad infinitum...



Quake 3 said:


> What do you think of the French phrase "La vie ne vaut pas la peine d'être vécue."? Could it fit here?


 
It's got a similar kind of pessimistic meaning, but none of the American brand of stiff-upper-lip domination and perseverance. 

"Life sucks and then you die... Let's go fire laser beams into alien slugs with teeth."

"Life is hardly worth living... Let's go listen to Leonard Cohen and think up appropriately depressing ways to slit our wrists. Ooh, and pass the herbal tea, will you."

In short, no I don't think it works here.

(I apologise to all the stereotypes I have heartlessly mocked here. There is a place for everyone and everything in the wonderful universe that we inhabit and so on and so on...)


----------



## Quake 3

All right, I get it. Just one more thing, I know Quake III's vocabulary may seem worthless and rubbish, there's no interest in translating those sentences, but I've been doing this for 3 years now, and I have to admit that I've learnt numerous phrases, I've expanded my vocabulary, I'm far from being fluent in English but in all humility, I'm one of the most skilled students in my class. Even better than those who pride themselves on having been to the USA or in the UK. All this thanks to Quake III. 
So, Agent Literary, don't you have a French example for this phrase, since you seem highly-skilled to get all the game's stereotypes hidden in the sentences. Your help would be very precious.
Thanks again for your comments!


----------



## Agent Literary

Quake 3 said:


> All right, I get it. Just one more thing, I know Quake III's vocabulary may seem worthless and rubbish, there's no interest in translating those sentences, but I've been doing this for 3 years now, and I have to admit that I've learnt numerous phrases, I've expanded my vocabulary, I'm far from being fluent in English but in all humility, I'm one of the most skilled students in my class. Even better than those who pride themselves on having been to the USA or in the UK. All this thanks to Quake III.
> So, Agent Literary, don't you have a French example for this phrase, since you seem highly-skilled to get all the game's stereotypes hidden in the sentences. Your help would be very precious.
> Thanks again for your comments!


 
 I didn't mean to offend. I wasn't suggesting that there is any lack of value in the language used in games like that. I've played those games myself. A lot. (Too much, some might say ) And I absolutely didn't want to insult your level of English - it is excellent, and better than my French  I was only trying to characterise the language (narrow-mindedly perhaps) in order that other people in the forum would have a better idea of how and, more importantly, why to translate the wonderful sentences you post. I'm really sorry if you mistook my tone.

While I'm intimately familiar with the "game's stereoptypes hidden in the sentences", I'm afraid I can't think of any idiomatic French phrases that would translate this perfectly. It's going to be very difficult because it's a very specific strand of American English, tailored to the kinds of films I outlined above and games such as Quake. I shall have a think and ask around 

P.s. I don't think any language or vocabulary is worthless!


----------



## Quake 3

Ow, no, it's my turn to apologize. Well, I reread my post and indeed, I may sound like someone a bit.. offended! But I was not! I really appreciated your comment, I really did, I shouldn't have written all this, I'm sorry! And my English is far from perfect, but that's not the point, I'm not better than anyone else and I just love it when someone posts a message to give me useful informations that I wouldn't have necessarily thought of.
Once again, I really really appreciate your help, and thank you very very much!


----------



## Forero

Quake 3 said:


> Hello!
> I understand the phrase "*Life sucks and then you die.*" is among those "clichés" that English-speakers use when "life is hard".
> Could anyone tell me if there's a French equivalent for this phrase?
> Thanks a lot!



"Life sucks" is vulgar or slang, but this sentence is also an example of artful  non-sequitur, at least it was before it was repeated ad nauseam.  "Sucks" without a direct object is more of an absolute than "is hard".  It would normally end the sentence, but here it is followed by "and then you die" like an afterthought or a consolation of sorts.

I would put a comma or a dash after "sucks" to imitate the rhythm and intonation that goes with the sentence when spoken and to point out the non-sequitur.


----------



## Quake 3

All right Forero. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Randisi.

Would "Chienne de vie, et ensuite la mort!" have any sense?


----------



## Quake 3

Instinctively, I'd say no. But if your suggestion was pronouced or written by a famous writer, people could then find a sense to it. But your "et ensuite la mort" is too close to the English version, it doesn't fit I am afraid.
Thanks for the help Randisi. Thank you very much.


----------



## Quake 3

And what do you think of "Vie de merde!"?


----------



## nicktom

Un ami de longue date dit toujours 'la vie est un long chemin pavé de bites sur lequel on traine son cul' : on ne meurt pas dans sa version, mais on capte l'idée de futilité!


----------



## Quake 3

On saisit avant tout le caractère plus que grivois, là c'est carrément vulgaire, obscène, pornographique même. 
Merci du coup de main mais là, j'accepte tout sauf le vulgaire! 
De plus, juste, quand on se penche deux minutes à réfléchir sur le sens de cette phrase... eh bien on se rend compte qu'il n'y en a pas!


----------



## Perhonorificus

Bon, en contournant un peu, et pour m'amuser : _La vie est une chienne qui nous mène à la mort (à l'abattoir?).

_Plus près du texte : _On mène une vie de chien, et puis la mort vient nous prendre_.


----------



## Nicomon

Perhonorificus said:


> On mène une vie de chien, et puis la mort vient nous prendre[/i].


 
_On mène une chienne de vie, et puis on meurt_
_La vie est une chienne et après, on meurt!_ (je connais surtout la version "Life is a bitch and then, you die")

Y'a des chiens qui mènent une plus belle vie que certains humains.


----------



## Etana

_La vie est une chienne et après, on meurt! _It's not good
By _chienne_ it means low, bad it's not straight related to dog.

I would say for life sucks : 
La vie est dur/mauvaise/rude/âpre/pénible, et puis on meurt.

Et j'aime bien la traduction "O_n mène une vie de chien, et puis la mort vient nous prendre_."


----------



## dark_light

what about :

La vie ça craint et on en meurt!


----------



## Nicomon

> Etana said:
> 
> 
> 
> _La vie est une chienne et après, on meurt! _It's not good. By _chienne_ it means low, bad it's not straight related to dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, of course it's not related to dog. But neither is "sucks" or "bitch" (which doesn't only mean she dog)
> I used _La vie est une_ c_hienne_ (_garce_ is another option) in that sense : _Personne méprisable. Bande de chiens! _
> That said, I was giving a literal, word for word, translation of "Life is a bitch and then, you die" which I agree isn't at all the best solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Et j'aime bien la traduction "O_n mène une vie de chien, et puis la mort vient nous prendre_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Je trouve ça bien joli aussi... mais àma, le registre est plus élevé que l'anglais.  Je préfère la première solution de Perho.
> 
> Qui donc a dit : *La vie est une maladie mortelle*
> 
> Ça ne traduit pas la phrase, bien sûr, mais ça convient peut-être dans le contexte?
Click to expand...


----------



## Etana

I think it's Woody Allen, they are too : 
la vie est une maladie mortelle sexuellemnt transmissible.

_La vie ça craint, ensuite on meurt!_ I think it sticks better to the first phrase, _et 'La vie ça craint et on en meurt!'_ could mean we die because it sucks.


----------



## Nicomon

_Ça craint_ is an expression that I had never heard until I registered on this forum. Not something a Quebecer would say - at least I wouldn't - and can't say that I like the sound of it. But if the translation is meant for Europeans, then yes, it probably works.


----------



## Topsie

La vie, ça crève !


----------



## Perhonorificus

Nicomon said:


> Y'a des chiens qui mènent une plus belle vie que certains humains.


Soit, mais l'expression demeure entière 



Etana said:


> _La vie est une chienne et après, on meurt! _It's not good
> By _chienne_ it means low, bad it's not straight related to dog.


 



			
				Etana said:
			
		

> I would say for life sucks :
> La vie est dur/mauvaise/rude/âpre/pénible, et puis on meurt.


Pour traduire _sucks_, je ne dirais pas que la vie est dure.  Une vie peut être rudement menée tout en étant fort gratifiante.  Pensons à l'agriculteur classique, dont la vie peut être parfois bien dure mais qui réussit tout de même à trouver son bonheur dans son lopin de terre.



			
				Nicomon said:
			
		

> Je trouve ça bien joli aussi... mais àma, le registre est plus élevé que l'anglais.



Je sais bien, mais il me semble qu'il faut ajouter quelque chose en français.  Disons que je n'opterais pas pour une solution facile telle que _La vie est nulle et puis on crève_.  _Et puis_ et _ensuite _indiquent que deux actions se suivent, or _la vie est nulle/une chienne/etc. _n'est pas une action; c'est plutôt une constatation.

Alors pourquoi pas, tout simplement (et pour faire plus français) : _On mène une vie de chien et puis on meurt/crève _?


----------



## Nicomon

Perhonorificus said:


> Alors pourquoi pas, tout simplement (et pour faire plus français) : _On mène une vie de chien et puis on meurt/crève _?


 
Je n'ai rien contreJe sais bien que l'expression « vie de chien » signifie en général vie misérable. Je pense seulement que « chienne de vie » est plus péjoratif  que « vie de chien » Est-ce si pénible d'avoir une vie de chien?


----------



## Perhonorificus

_Chienne de vie_ ne me dérange pas. C'est certain que _On mène une chienne de vie et puis on crève_ est pessimiste à souhait  Évidemment, on aurait pu dire (mais on ne dit pas) _Life sucks and then you croak_, donc on peut bien laisser _meurt_...

Remarque bien que _sucks_ n'est que très légèrement péjoratif en anglais, donc il n'est peut-être pas nécessaire de trouver quelque chose de plus péjoratif que _vie de chien_.


----------



## Nicomon

Perhonorificus said:


> _On mène une chienne de vie et puis on crève_, ça fait assez pessimiste et familier, non?


 
Je vote pour.


----------



## Quake 3

Wow! There's been tons of new comments in here! I had not made up my mind yet as to how I could translate this sentence. But I had kept in mind something like "_On mène une vie de merde/misérable pour finalement crever comme un chien_." As a French native, I must say that I've never heard anyone just say "_Chienne de vie_", it was more something along the lines of "_Quelle vie de merde/Tu parles d'une vie_". At that, the original sentence sounds like a saying or a motto, there's no "!" that could have make it sound more lively. It sounds like a dull statement. Anyway, your comments were all helpful, I genuinely appreciate your interest in my threads and hope our collaboration will last long!


----------



## Perhonorificus

Quake 3 said:
			
		

> I had kept in mind something like "_On mène une vie de merde/misérable pour finalement crever comme un chien_."


Rien n'indique qu'on crève comme des chiens 

Pourquoi pas : _On mène une vie de merde et puis on meurt_ ?


----------



## Quake 3

You're right! It's just the "et puis" that bothers me... Don't you think we need to explicit the verb _mourrir_? To say "... on meurt.", sounds somehow childlish, I mean, I young boy could speak like this... "_On mène une vie de chien pour finalement juste crever._"? I humbly think that in French, you cannot be content with only "...on meurt".


----------



## Perhonorificus

Quake 3 said:


> I humbly think that in French, you cannot be content with only "...on meurt".


Pourquoi donc?  Le verbe _mourir_ est intransitif...

En utilisant _et puis_, c'est comme si on décrivait une suite banale d'évènements.  On mène une vie de merde et puis on meurt, comme ça, et c'est tout.  Comme si la mort était la suite logique de cette vie merdique, et que la vie se résumait à ça.



> sounds somehow *childlish*


C'est peut-être une bonne chose.  _Life sucks and then you die_ est une façon très puérile de voir les choses, n'oublions pas!


----------



## Mariyleih

HI,

This is for sure a late answer and maybe useless but I am thinking about : "La vie est une salope, et en plus tu finis par crever." I know it is not good French but it may suit.
I don't see the "and then you die" as a relief but as "on top of this, you also die". Maybe I am wrong.
Still in the context, I could also say on a more "poetic" level : "la vie te fait les poches et (ensuite) il te reste plus qu'a crever" or "la vie t'entube puis elle fout le camp". This sounds pretty cynical.
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Quake 3

It sure does! I gotta go to work but I'll be back as soon as I can! You certainly made a very clever remark! Thank you very much!


----------

